# Ergo pocket poacher



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

I started this ages ago, this is the mark 2 version Jeff ( shot in the foot ) has the original.
The original ( first picture ) was loosely based on the credit card shooter, this has been completely
re designed.
I wanted something small easily concealed yet strong enough to withstand tapered double Gold Theraband.
The fork is made from Oak laminated with 6mm Micarta, the back of the fork has been moulded to the shape
of my hand using fibre glass resin and body filler sprayed matt black.
Ive had a couple of hours shooting in the garden, I don't usually shoot over 20 metres but with this Ive been shredding
Beer cans at 35 meters With 9.5mm steel.
I'm well pleased with this little slingshot its the most accurate one Ive made, and the most comfortable to shoot.
Thanks for looking, Martin


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Thats a little gem,I love it


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Classy work


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice work as always i love it, jeff


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

they are nice, love the first one


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Absolutely top notch in design and final product. WOW!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Very nice and the micarta gives it that classy look.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Neat!


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

those are some awesome designs! I really like the one with the finger hole in it.

Chris


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Nice i like the 2nd one


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice Martin!!! I made a few similar ones when I was designing my BB Shooter but ultimately went with a little simpler design that matched my other frames a bit.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Very classy shape and destined to be an instant classic I believe. One can tell a lot of intelligent thought and experience went into a very intelligent design.

I wonder how long it it will take the rip-off crowd to get one of these onto ebay? My Spidey-Sense tells me it won't be long.......

On that note (in a gentler, more appropriate tone) I'd like to see someone get permission and put this one into production; I bet there would be some ready sales for something so small yet obviously hand-friendly.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks like a great shooter!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> Very classy shape and destined to be an instant classic I believe. One can tell a lot of intelligent thought and experience went into a very intelligent design.
> 
> I wonder how long it it will take the rip-off crowd to get one of these onto ebay? My Spidey-Sense tells me it won't be long.......
> 
> On that note (in a gentler, more appropriate tone) I'd like to see someone get permission and put this one into production; I bet there would be some ready sales for something so small yet obviously hand-friendly.


Thanks for the nice comments everyone. JMPLSNT I'm thinking of going into production myself, Ive put to much time and effort into this 
to let someone else take the credit for it.
Martin


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

very nice, one of the more interesting designs I have seen


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Those are awesome Martin! I'm glad the credit card shooter was an inspiration, i like your's WAY better


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I am honestly in love with this one!!










If there is a list put me on it.!!!! #1

LGD


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

I will be making a Micarta laminate version, I'm also thinking of a cast version made for me By Pete at Milbro would anyone be interested in a brass or aluminium version?
Martin


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

i might be interested in an aluminum one, approximatly how much does one cost from Pete?


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Martin said:


> I will be making a Micarta laminate version, I'm also thinking of a cast version made for me By Pete at Milbro would anyone be interested in a brass or aluminium version?
> Martin


Looks promising! I wish you luck with your business.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice looking ones, very unique desings.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Cheers guys, thanks for the comments and encouragement.
Martin


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

That's fantastic! I like the micarta more than the cast version but either way it's awesome


----------



## ArjunD (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Formidonis Noctu (May 1, 2011)

They are awesome







the wooden one with the palm/web rest looks so comfy, if milbro made them id buy one









May ask where do you get your micarta or do you make it yourself?


----------



## RIDE (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh crap! Those are great!!!

RIDE


----------



## Devon (May 5, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Martin said:


> I will be making a Micarta laminate version, I'm also thinking of a cast version made for me By Pete at Milbro would anyone be interested in a brass or aluminium version?
> Martin


Most definitely. I think it has real prospects, a true pocket shooter. However, I like the micarta more. I think the economy of space dictates the grippier material, but I may be wrong. G10 would be even stronger, but I'm sure you know this.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hola Martin , nohe podido ver todas sus hondas , pero estas pequeñas son preciosas , buen trbajo y buen gusto , un saludo.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

As a few know i am lucky to own the one in the 1st photo, i though when i got it this wont work, i was wrong, it shoots as good as any catapult ive ever owned, in fact its better than a good few, ive had double thera band gold one it, 20mm at the fork down to 10mm at the pouch, had a lot of ferrel pigeons with it, and is handy when shooting rats, cos you are lifting wood and stuff up and you can just leave this little catapult in you parm, love mine,. jeff


----------

